# Lebron interested in us?



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> With the Knicks, there are two teams a source familiar with James’ thinking says intrigue him: The Los Angeles Lakers and Dallas Mavericks.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...vLYF?slug=aw-lebron102908&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

omg! We have 37 guests right at this moment.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

That's good to know... i guess.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

REGISTER FFS lol

and If he has to choose between us and LA.. bet your butt hes goin to play with Kobe.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

VeN said:


> REGISTER FFS lol
> 
> and If he has to choose between us and LA.. bet your butt hes goin to play with Kobe.


The best part will be the Lakers trading Yue and other scrap for him....


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeah..at that point I don't see us having a team around him he'd want to play with, unless he's that desperate to play with Kidd.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Dre™ said:


> Yeah..at that point I don't see us having a team around him he'd want to play with, unless he's that desperate to play with Kidd.


Dirk and JHo?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I still believe he is going to stay with the Cavs anyway.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Doubt it, only places I can see him going are NY, Brooklyn or actually staying with the Cavs


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

t1no said:


> Dirk and JHo?


Dirk would be what...32...and Howard is going to be gone by then IMO.


----------

